# Do i have calaverite



## Erod2777 (Aug 5, 2022)

Can you guys tell me what this is thankd


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 5, 2022)

Erod2777 said:


> Can you guys tell me what this is thankd View attachment 51593


Colors are right. Check with XRF or else for gold


----------



## Erod2777 (Aug 5, 2022)

XRF? And do you know what it sells for thanks and here is another picture


----------

